# Most durable wax?



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

So as far as DW is concerned, is that settled which is the most durable wax out of the Collinites, FK 1000P and Bilt Hamber Finis Wax? It seems to be very simple in the US - Collinite is undisputed there.

Secondly, FK1000P is known to withstand higher temperatures. How does that make it a good winter wax?

Lastly, what happened to all the claims by Bilt Hamber that Finis Wax is THE most durable wax on the planet? Nobody seems to think it stands up to the mighty Collinites even in the UK, except maybe on the BH forums.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Added a poll. Let's hear it guys.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

You might be interested in this thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76435


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

From my collection 
1-RaceGlaze BlackLabel 
2-Supernatural Hybrid 
3-CG E-Zyme


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Lots of waxes out there that are durable!


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Just got a tin of FK today, its huge! Getting a couple of coats on my wheels over the weekend as I have heard its great stuff. I'll let you know how it goes on.


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

Flakey said:


> So as far as DW is concerned, is that settled which is the most durable wax out of the Collinites, FK 1000P and Bilt Hamber Finis Wax? It seems to be very simple in the US - Collinite is undisputed there.
> 
> Secondly, FK1000P is known to withstand higher temperatures. How does that make it a good winter wax?
> 
> Lastly, what happened to all the claims by Bilt Hamber that Finis Wax is THE most durable wax on the planet? Nobody seems to think it stands up to the mighty Collinites even in the UK, except maybe on the BH forums.


We stand by our money back claim... and in fact in the most recent LSP test, repeated washing side-by-side test in Auto-Express saw Finis win. We tested it against the most durable when we made it - give it a go side-by-side


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

I have voted for FK1000P as its the only 1 I have out of them in the poll. I seen 9 months on my car last winter..doing 500-600 miles per week and getting washed every 6-8 weeks...the last 3 months before I re-applied 1000p my car had not been washed for 3 months and had lots of build of dirt/salt from the roads. I find the 1000p isn't too fussy..I clayed, de-tarred and put down a layer of Autobrites Cherry Claze, then 1 layer of 1000p. No QD's to top it up.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Bilt hamber got my vote and I have them all.


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

My vote went to the Finis wax. An incredible performer. I've used all the mentioned Collinites but I think the Finis wax takes them by a nose. Just my opinion.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I think we need to define "wax". Of your list i would go finis, simply cause its the closest thing to a wax there. The others are, in my opinion, sealants. Even if they have a touch of wax in, it will be the remotest of amounts. You could start including polish angel stuff in with them, and there is no competition there


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

So how many % of wax (not exactly carnauba) is in each Collinite wax ? Do we know this to call them sealants, or is this just some wild assumptions going on here ? 

Collinite like to highlight fact that they are using carnauba in their waxes, they describe 915 to have 15% more carnauba than 476s, so I guess it contains enough to call them at least "hybrids" if not waxes.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Finis wax gets my vote!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

evotuning said:


> So how many % of wax (not exactly carnauba) is in each Collinite wax ? Do we know this to call them sealants, or is this just some wild assumptions going on here ?
> 
> Collinite like to highlight fact that they are using carnauba in their waxes, they describe 915 to have 15% more carnauba than 476s, so I guess it contains enough to call them at least "hybrids" if not waxes.


Yep i agree, thats why i say its best to clarify. When buying a wax i consider something to be "wax" if its mostly waxes oils and natural (if possible) carriers. Like you i consider a lot now to be hybrids, which i actually love. Collinite if i remember rightly was designed to coat electric cables under water? And i would wager is mostly synthetic not wax. I don't personally consider that either.

All I'm saying is if we are saying something that contains next to no wax is a wax, then lets include polish angel hybrids etc, as they are as much a wax as others


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Well I have a sample of BH Finis coming my way, and I will be testing it against Fk1000P and 476S. I am very interested in how this will turn out, I don't have any BH experience due to my location, but lots of people praise their products. Once I have the thread up I will discuss with the manufactures about their application processes and curring times. 

I will be starting the thread once I have all products in hand (have FK1000P and 476S already).


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

evotuning said:


> So how many % of wax (not exactly carnauba) is in each Collinite wax ? Do we know this to call them sealants, or is this just some wild assumptions going on here ?
> 
> Collinite like to highlight fact that they are using carnauba in their waxes, they describe 915 to have 15% more carnauba than 476s, so I guess it contains enough to call them at least "hybrids" if not waxes.


until you know amount of nuba in 476 the 15% is meaningless and after trying to get an answer from colli i ended up knowing no more then i did before hand.
Personally i believe the 15% is just a marketing gimmick, people remember the 15% more so think its a large amount, but what they are actually saying is it has 15% more than 476 so if 476 contains 10% nuba 915 has 15% more so makes that 11.5% and not 25% :thumb:


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't know, as stated before, but I think it's safe to assume to 476s has at least SOME carnauba in it,given the fact they are using it as base for some kind of calculation involving percentage.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

I think I have a video on you tube of test I did with 476 and Blit hamber it was very close but take in ease of use blit hamber for me.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Do people care more about the % of real Carnuba in the wax, or how it actually performs? The more wax the higher the costs, and then there is different grades as well. In the end wax % is just a portion of whats in the tin, how it performs with everything in the tin is what you should be concerned about.


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

*Collinte v finis v hd v dodo v simoniz original*

Here's the test in auto express - tests included washing;

http://http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/63767/bilt-hamber-finis-wax


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I would say all 3 brands are much of a muchness if all your scoring them on is visible durability..by that I mean how water reacts on the protected surface.


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

At last winter i made durability test with many different LSP´s.
All of these 3 waxes was in this test (B-H Finis-Wax, Colli 476s, FK1000p) and all of those 3 did pass through harsh Finnish winter.
Test did last 152 days, 13 washes and 12 816km (7963 miles).

It´s hard to say which one is most durable, because all LSP´s was at different panels, except FK1000p & Finis-Wax. Both was applied to bonnet.

This video below is after 132 days, 11 washes, 11 211km (6966miles) and everyone can see, which one from these 2 had better sheeting. FK1000p on left side and Finis-Wax right side:



Here is all competitors and location of LSP´s:










So, i can say for sure that Finnis-Wax is more durable than FK.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

stangalang said:


> I think we need to define "wax". Of your list i would go finis, simply cause its the closest thing to a wax there. The others are, in my opinion, sealants. Even if they have a touch of wax in, it will be the remotest of amounts. You could start including polish angel stuff in with them, and there is no competition there


I used to worry about that kind of stuff - wax vs sealant, what grade of wax, what% of wax etc.

But I think most manufacturers not forthcoming and given the limited data from MSDS sheets, MOST of the stuff out there are Hybrids. The way I view the spectrum is - Sealants (Purely Synthetic), Hybrids that look and perform like a sealant (C845), Hybrids that look and perform like a wax (C915, Scholl Concepts W9 / W6, Meguiar's Gold Class Wax, Meguiar's M16, AG HD Wax, Optimum Car Wax and pretty much everything that is sold as "wax") and lastly Waxes (I can only think of one wax in the entire world that is truly a wax - Dodo Juice Supernatural wax. It is made up of entirely natural ingredients).

I think when we talk about the most durable wax, all that people care about is the most durable LSP that LOOKS and PERFORMS like a wax. My guess is that a Hybrid will always win as something as pure as Supernatural wax isn't durable at all.

And I am still pretty ****** off about the Americans always putting Collinite above BH Finis Wax. I will do a long term side by side of C845 and Finis and probably manage to prove them wrong. There is so much ignorance & hypocrisy out there. When AutoExpress / BH have tested that Finis is more durable then Collinite - Collinite is still getting more votes right here in the UK.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Flakey said:


> I used to worry about that kind of stuff - wax vs sealant, what grade of wax, what% of wax etc.
> 
> But I think most manufacturers not forthcoming and given the limited data from MSDS sheets, MOST of the stuff out there are Hybrids. The way I view the spectrum is - Sealants (Purely Synthetic), Hybrids that look and perform like a sealant (C845), Hybrids that look and perform like a wax (C915, Scholl Concepts W9 / W6, Meguiar's Gold Class Wax, Meguiar's M16, AG HD Wax, Optimum Car Wax and pretty much everything that is sold as "wax") and lastly Waxes (I can only think of one wax in the entire world that is truly a wax - Dodo Juice Supernatural wax. It is made up of entirely natural ingredients).
> 
> ...


I'm glad you're doing a test, but I would try to keep your head objective, "Getting pissed" isn't going to change anything. Collinite is significantly cheaper in the states and North America, so the value plays a part. Americans are patriotic towards Collinite just like you are to BH, everyone wants the home team to win. You can't criticize them for doing what you are doing too.

Also, 845 is less durable then 476S, so maybe use that one for the comparison to see the best Collinite has to offer.


----------



## linuxmanju (Oct 12, 2013)

Sheep said:


> Americans are patriotic towards Collinite just like you are to BH, everyone wants the home team to win. You can't criticize them for doing what you are doing too.


+1



> Also, 845 is less durable then 476S, so maybe use that one for the comparison to see the best Collinite has to offer.


+1 again to 476S.

I would rather buy an LSP which lasts for an year and costs £ 15, than something which costs £30 and lasts for 1.2 years.

The question we should be asking is not how long these LSPs last, but how well they protect during that time. What's the point of having an LSP which lasts very long but breaks down on a Bird drop.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

linuxmanju said:


> +1
> 
> +1 again to 476S.
> 
> ...


if you want the best protection then a coating is by far the best


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

The Collinites are waxes with "resins" added, which makes them more than just a wax, but doesn't make them sealants in my book. If they claim cleaning action for 845, that's likely due to the solvent content.

Auto express test yes,,, they claim a lot,,,,


----------



## before-i-forget (Jun 8, 2013)

voted collinite, had 845 on the car last winter and it done a fantastic job, quick clean once a week or two depending on weather and it still looked great come spring time


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

linuxmanju said:


> The question we should be asking is not how long these LSPs last, but how well they protect during that time. What's the point of having an LSP which lasts very long but breaks down on a Bird drop.


Very good observation. That is exactly what I want to know but all the tests here seem to be focused on how many months does it bead and sheet. And No, not interested in coatings. I am sure one of the "Waxes" can do what a coating can do albeit for a few months whereas a coating can do that for a year or two maybe.

And for the Collinites - C845 sells more for ease of usage while the "Wax" connoisseurs seem to go for C915 for the looks. I wonder what C476 brings to the table.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Flakey said:


> Very good observation. That is exactly what I want to know but all the tests here seem to be focused on how many months does it bead and sheet. And No, not interested in coatings. I am sure one of the "Waxes" can do what a coating can do albeit for a few months whereas a coating can do that for a year or two maybe.
> 
> And for the Collinites - C845 sells more for ease of usage while the "Wax" connoisseurs seem to go for C915 for the looks. I wonder what C476 brings to the table.


If you want, when I setup the long term durability test, I will make another section elsewhere and just subject them to APC or other stuff to see how much abuse they can handle. I will not poop on it though.


----------



## Mi16chris (Jan 27, 2013)

Out of the waxs I've used raceglaze55 is the best lasting and looking wax I've used , for a cheaper wax I think poor boys natty white was is great too


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

What gets me about threads like this is that people will vote for one wax yet they have not tried the others to see what the durability is like people have tried all and do have information to back up that BH has been the best against others I would personally take more seriously I never seen the point in voting on a thread unless you have tried the waxes talked about.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

collie too big and hard to shift finis better by far nice and small and easy shifting and lasts around same time


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

Goodfella36 said:


> What gets me about threads like this is that people will vote for one wax yet they have not tried the others to see what the durability is like people have tried all and do have information to back up that BH has been the best against others I would personally take more seriously I never seen the point in voting on a thread unless you have tried the waxes talked about.


Well said. Auto Express gets slated yet at least side-by-side tests are made in that publication and they do try to make it fair. The facile vote system is a popularity contest at best, and nothing more in the absence of those voting having tried all the products side by side, same conditions, same paint.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> Well said. Auto Express gets slated yet at least side-by-side tests are made in that publication and they do try to make it fair. The facile vote system is a popularity contest at best, and nothing more in the absence of those voting having tried all the products side by side, same conditions, same paint.


I don't tend to comment on threads unless i have tested the waxes in question its like some say there wax has lasted 9 months on daily driver then find out been using wash and wax shampoo or a quick detailer it does not show true results.

Vid I did testing this was after 3 months on the car like I said it was a close match but two coats of Finis on properly prepped base not much out there wax/hybrid wise is going to beat it I wont say it cant be beaten as so many variables on prep, area you live in, how you wash, contamination etc that people will get different results on same wax


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> Well said. Auto Express gets slated yet at least side-by-side tests are made in that publication and they do try to make it fair. The facile vote system is a popularity contest at best, and nothing more in the absence of those voting having tried all the products side by side, same conditions, same paint.


I tried Collinite 476 / 845 and BH Finiswax and voted .......... FINISWAX !!!!!!!


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Summit Detailing said:


> I would say all 3 brands are much of a muchness if all your scoring them on is visible durability..by that I mean how water reacts on the protected surface.


How else could you judge their durability other then visually? I've only got fk and 845, I think I prefer the fk, it seems to bead better and gives good results on all colours. I'm running a test on a flat Blue Honda with 2 coats of 845 @the moment but it doesn't improve its look or bead very well, does seem to be pretty durable still beading after 6 months flat beads tho.


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

Black Widow said:


> I tried Collinite 476 / 845 and BH Finiswax and voted .......... FINISWAX !!!!!!!


So how may others in this vote have actually used all three and who's used them side-by-side? I have of course during development, but then I've not voted. So far, and this is interesting as we'll see how relevant these polls are to performance, or are they rather damaging, mere popularity contests...

Black Widow
Chrisc
LuckyStrike
Goodfella


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> So how may others in this vote have actually used all three and who's used them side-by-side? I have of course during development, but then I've not voted. So far, and this is interesting as we'll see how relevant these polls are to performance, or are they rather damaging, mere popularity contests...
> 
> Black Widow
> Chrisc
> ...


I have all waxes in the poll except "other"  and I can honestly say that I prefere Finish wax. Finis wax is, according to me, the one with the best durability but FK1000P is easier to use.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Goodfella36 said:


> What gets me about threads like this is that people will vote for one wax yet they have not tried the others to see what the durability is like people have tried all and do have information to back up that BH has been the best against others I would personally take more seriously I never seen the point in voting on a thread unless you have tried the waxes talked about.





Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> Well said. Auto Express gets slated yet at least side-by-side tests are made in that publication and they do try to make it fair. The facile vote system is a popularity contest at best, and nothing more in the absence of those voting having tried all the products side by side, same conditions, same paint.


Indeed, no top ups used in this camp and no careful shampoo used, there is plenty more product in the tin when the current application runs out, the other good thing about the Autoexpress tests is that the ones that don't win, the author does not dismiss any runner up as buy the winner only.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Goodfella36 said:


> What gets me about threads like this is that people will vote for one wax yet they have not tried the others to see what the durability is like people have tried all and do have information to back up that BH has been the best against others I would personally take more seriously I never seen the point in voting on a thread unless you have tried the waxes talked about.


Don't Worry, I'll be testing this as soon as Finis Arrives.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Have used FK and Finis and really like both; their performance is very good though personally I prefer FK in application (slightly easier to remove and less fussy about the surface it sits on).


----------



## bimmer25 (Oct 13, 2008)

I am also looking for a 6months+ protection and no luck so far
Last protection I tried is Gtechnic C2v3 but even with 2 coats that's far from 8 months as they promise


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

bimmer25 said:


> I am also looking for a 6months+ protection and no luck so far
> Last protection I tried is Gtechnic C2v3 but even with 2 coats that's far from 8 months as they promise


That has to be the worst LSP I ever tried. Added nothing in terms of looks and pathetic durability.


----------



## bimmer25 (Oct 13, 2008)

Flakey said:


> That has to be the worst LSP I ever tried. Added nothing in terms of looks and pathetic durability.


well, most detailers swear to it


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Flakey said:


> That has to be the worst LSP I ever tried. Added nothing in terms of looks and pathetic durability.


This is interesting. I should get some of that and have a battle against Sonax BSD. Maybe after christmas.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Flakey said:


> I used to worry about that kind of stuff - wax vs sealant, what grade of wax, what% of wax etc.
> 
> But I think most manufacturers not forthcoming and given the limited data from MSDS sheets, MOST of the stuff out there are Hybrids. The way I view the spectrum is - Sealants (Purely Synthetic), Hybrids that look and perform like a sealant (C845), Hybrids that look and perform like a wax (C915, Scholl Concepts W9 / W6, Meguiar's Gold Class Wax, Meguiar's M16, AG HD Wax, Optimum Car Wax and pretty much everything that is sold as "wax") and lastly Waxes (I can only think of one wax in the entire world that is truly a wax - Dodo Juice Supernatural wax. It is made up of entirely natural ingredients).
> 
> ...


Really, that would actually make you angry?!

Well, the Bilt Hammer products are not easily available to us Americans. The FINIS wax has recently started to show up on the US EBAY, but I don't trust the seller. So there are probably only a few that have any experience with the FINIS wax. The FK1 and Collonite products are already established here.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

DJBAILEY said:


> Really, that would actually make you angry?!


If you search AG and a few other American forums, some professional detailers have a very strong stand against Finis wax. They have used it it seems.



Sheep said:


> Americans are patriotic towards Collinite just like you are to BH, everyone wants the home team to win. You can't criticize them for doing what you are doing too.


That can't be true, how do you explain that more people voted for Collinite on a predominantly UK based forum. Just a handful of Americans here.












Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> So how may others in this vote have actually used all three and who's used them side-by-side? I have of course during development, but then I've not voted. So far, and this is interesting as we'll see how relevant these polls are to performance, or are they rather damaging, mere popularity contests...


Just for the record, I have never used any of the Collinites but I have used all of the BH - Finis Wax, Hydra wax and Auto Balm. I liked all the BH products but just trying to get a perspective on the others. I am not against BH with a malicious intent. You can search this forum for my review on AB and Cleanser Polish from Bilt Hamber.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Sure some have used the BH Finis wax in the US, but you have to go out of your way to get some. Get it? Its not readily available.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Flakey said:


> If you search AG and a few other American forums, some professional detailers have a very strong stand against Finis wax. They have used it it seems.
> 
> That can't be true, how do you explain that more people voted for Collinite on a predominantly UK based forum. Just a handful of Americans here.
> 
> Just for the record, I have never used any of the Collinites but I have used all of the BH - Finis Wax, Hydra wax and Auto Balm. I liked all the BH products but just trying to get a perspective on the others. I am not against BH with a malicious intent. You can search this forum for my review on AB and Cleanser Polish from Bilt Hamber.


Well, you put up the entire Collinite range that people regularly use, versus 1 BH product. If you said what do you like more, BH or Collinite, I'm pretty sure BH would take the cake here in the UK.

Some people just like Collinite. It's the US version of no bull products, much like BH. They have also been around for a LONG time, so people have brand association as well. Either way, as soon as the BH sample arrives I'll be testing all 3 of them out. My FK1000P that was topped up with BSD which was still beading and sheeting 2 or so months in, the Sonax had pretty much washed off, but still sheeted. The lower sides were the roughest due to our salting and sever temperatures right now (-6 degrees yesterday). I topped up Sonax today just because I wanted my insane beading back. I'll be polishing off everything for a perfectly bare base when I do the test.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Just to add, I applied the Sonax BSD in -6 temperatures today and it was still easy. You had to maybe have a second MF towel to get it off as easy as flipping the application towel (if left too long it needed a couple passes), but other then that still went on fine. I miss normal temperatures.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The only problem with a wax list for polling is people will vote even if they have only used one.

Not many people will have used the whole spread and thats a pretty big catchment for collinite encompassing 3 waxes from them so most folks will have tried one of them.

I can see why as at least one of the collinites will have been tried but even in the uk not many know or experienced the Bilt Hamber Finis its the one thats been out the shortest time and they dont really market there products apart from maybe the classic car mag.

I think another test is in order....:lol:


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

james_death said:


> The only problem with a wax list for polling is people will vote even if they have only used one.
> 
> Not many people will have used the whole spread and thats a pretty big catchment for collinite encompassing 3 waxes from them so most folks will have tried one of them.
> 
> ...


Already working on it, just waiting for the BH sample to arrive.


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Just a quick addition... If you looking for a wax/Hybrid that is durable then why bother with wax percentage? Carnauba does nothing for durability IMHO and if you are looking for a high carnauba wax then you need a show wax and not a durable one, if you want something that is going to last 6 months plus then this has to be a hybrid, IMHO there are no natural waxes out there that will last past 3-4 months.


----------



## harooshum (May 28, 2012)

After reading this entire thread, I must say you should ONLY vote if you've tested and compared them, or at least have experience using them all. I would be very very interested to see some fair testing done on these specific products.

As it stands right now, these poll results mean NOTHING.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Obsession Wax said:


> Just a quick addition... If you looking for a wax/Hybrid that is durable then why bother with wax percentage? Carnauba does nothing for durability IMHO and if you are looking for a high carnauba wax then you need a show wax and not a durable one, if you want something that is going to last 6 months plus then this has to be a hybrid, IMHO there are no natural waxes out there that will last past 3-4 months.


Swissvax Shield will


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Shield is a hybrid too...


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

My sample pot of Finis arrived, I'm hopng to get the car stripped this weekend and apply a year layers of this and a couple others to get a comparison. Thread to follow.


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Obsession Wax said:


> Just a quick addition... If you looking for a wax/Hybrid that is durable then why bother with wax percentage? Carnauba does nothing for durability IMHO and if you are looking for a high carnauba wax then you need a show wax and not a durable one, if you want something that is going to last 6 months plus then this has to be a hybrid, IMHO there are no natural waxes out there that will last past 3-4 months.


I would disagree with that!


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

angelw said:


> I would disagree with that!


In what way?


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

I have to agree with obsession. I am yet to see any "natural" wax come close to 6 months protection, but please describe some names and I'll gladly put them to the test.


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

I am very tired at the minute LOL, I do currently have a pot of desirable on test, from the good old brotek group buy. So we'll see.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> So how may others in this vote have actually used all three and who's used them side-by-side? I have of course during development, but then I've not voted. So far, and this is interesting as we'll see how relevant these polls are to performance, or are they rather damaging, mere popularity contests...
> 
> Black Widow
> Chrisc
> ...


I have. Finis-wax for sure if it's only question of durability.


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Fk1000p


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

I have used 845 as a LSP on top of Menzerna powerlock Sealant, so I use it as a wax. I get about a month of protection before I top it off with either more 845 or something else.

I like to to wax a car, and can't wait 4 or 5 months....


----------

